# My cousin is selling my chilli recipe at her restaurant.



## PalmRoyale (Mar 30, 2019)

She doesn't do high end cuisine, just simple, stomach filling food. She asked me if it's okay if she uses my chilli recipe so I said sure, go ahead. If people like it, let them enjoy it. And if it makes her money that's even better.


----------



## Matus (Mar 30, 2019)

Now you made us all curious about it


----------



## PalmRoyale (Mar 30, 2019)

500 grams of lean ground beef
1 can of brown pinto beans
1 can of red kidney beans
1 diced onion
1 diced green bell pepper
1 diced red bell pepper (I happen to think the red and green bell peppers compliment each other in this recipe)
3 cloves of garlic
1 pack of tomato passata (500 grams)
Diced tomato
1 carrot, sliced thinly
1 small can of green peas
A bit of beef stock
Water
Salt
Oregano
Marjoram
Ground cumin
Jalapeño pepper
Chilli powder
Smoked Paprika powder

This is my recipe for 2 people so it's easy to scale up. Frying everything takes about 10 minutes. Throw in the beans, peas and carrot, season to taste and let it simmer for at least half an hour to 45 minutes. Everyone who's had my chilli loves it. We like to eat it with fresh iceberg lettuce and Tortillas to scoop it up.


----------



## Matus (Mar 30, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## DamageInc (Mar 30, 2019)

What kind of weirdo sadist puts peas in chili?


----------



## PalmRoyale (Mar 30, 2019)

I do  It adds a nice sweetness to it. And isn't that the nice thing about chilli, there isn't one correct recipe. You can add whatever you like. And judging by the compliments my chilli gets it's a good combination.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 30, 2019)

***???? Only some jalapeno pepper??? Is that what someone told all of you european guys??? 

(BTW, you are brave to stick a chili recipe out there for all to critique)


----------



## Michi (Mar 30, 2019)

DamageInc said:


> What kind of weirdo sadist puts peas in chili?


Same type who puts pineapple on a pizza


----------



## PalmRoyale (Mar 30, 2019)

WildBoar said:


> ***???? Only some jalapeno pepper??? Is that what someone told all of you european guys???



Lol, I forgot the chilli powder. But my chilli is a lot hotter than what most Europeans are used to. A very good friend of ours is Indonesian and she makes dishes that most Europeans can't handle . We're used to a lot of heat. My cousin actually toned it down because she knows her customers can't handle how hot I make it


----------



## PC315 (Mar 30, 2019)

Thanks for sharing, I'll have to give this a try (TIL what tomato passata are)


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 31, 2019)

Peas. Okay. But canned peas? Do they cook to nothing?


----------



## parbaked (Mar 31, 2019)

Chili has beans?


----------



## PalmRoyale (Mar 31, 2019)

If you only want to criticise maybe you should just not say anything.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 31, 2019)

I wasn’t criticizing. Asked a real question about the peas and the final product. 

Plus. You posted it. Not every response is gonna be an “Atta boy!” 

And some circles feels no bean belongs in chili. They call that place Texas.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Apr 1, 2019)

Fair enough.

Well, we're not in Texas and I put whatever I want in my chilli. Otherwise it's just a spicy beef stew. Sometimes I also add corn. But to answer your question, yes the green peas cook to almost nothing. I only add them because we like the sweetness they add.



Michi said:


> Same type who puts pineapple on a pizza


I know someone who actually puts pineapple in his chilli. You can say what you want about my recipe but I'm not that far gone


----------



## Michi (Apr 1, 2019)

PalmRoyale said:


> I know someone who actually puts pineapple in his chilli. You can say what you want about my recipe but I'm not that far gone


Well, I'm glad to hear that you haven't progressed to the terminal stage yet


----------



## Dhoff (Apr 1, 2019)

I like pineapple on pizza.

I also like bacon wrapped banana roasted on a pan - so shoot me


----------



## Michi (Apr 1, 2019)

Dhoff said:


> I like pineapple on pizza.
> 
> I also like bacon wrapped banana roasted on a pan - so shoot me


BANG!!!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 1, 2019)

Michi said:


> BANG!!!


See? Now THAT is why we can't have a 'like' button


----------



## PalmRoyale (Apr 1, 2019)

Dhoff said:


> I like pineapple on pizza.
> 
> I also like bacon wrapped banana roasted on a pan - so shoot me



Denmark. That explains it


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 1, 2019)

For the record, I like pineapple on pizza. It has that sweet salty thing going. Add pepper flakes and BOOM! 


I like my chili traditional Texas style. I do however put various veggies into my homemade “sloppy joe” to sneak them in. Peas have made the cut on occasion, but I add frozen ones right at the end so they remain intact. I never buy canned peas. So over cooked already


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 4, 2019)

Made your recipe last night and it passed my "wife likes it" test. I left out the Jalapeno just in case. I agree with you about the beans. With out them it is just some kind of beef stew and I have kin that can about throw a rock across the Rio Grande from their house. Big Bend National Park Ranger.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Apr 4, 2019)

Chili ?

Eh hem, Chili:

Has no beans!
Uses only fresh/roasted/and whole dry chiles that have been soaked
Uses only fresh herbs
The only ground spices should be cumin...........after you toast the seeds ; and Paprika

I am not knocking your recipe, I am sure it is a dang good stew......but calling it chili is fighting words


----------



## erickso1 (Apr 4, 2019)

Noodle Soup said:


> Made your recipe last night and it passed my "wife likes it" test. I left out the Jalapeno just in case. I agree with you about the beans. With out them it is just some kind of beef stew and I have kin that can about throw a rock across the Rio Grande from their house. Big Bend National Park Ranger.



I’ve heard the rangers at big bend are nothing to be taken lightly either. Based in Austin. Haven’t made the trip but it’s on the bucket list.

ETA: pineapple on pizza is good. I like mine now with sausage and black olives. 

Chili, I’m from Washington state, and used to ski a lot. So whatever came out of the can hot was the bees knees. These days I don’t care either way.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 4, 2019)

Hundreds of recipes and restaurants put beans in their chili. Not everyone is going to agree on recipes, not everyone cares about authenticity either. As long as the customers are happy and recipe is executed properly that’s all that matters.


----------



## erickso1 (Apr 4, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Hundreds of recipes and restaurants put beans in their chili. Not everyone is going to agree on recipes, not everyone cares about authenticity either. As long as the customers are happy and recipe is executed properly that’s all that matters.



I put pineapple in my gumbo and peas in my jambalaya. Boil my crawfish in seltzer water since it’s already bubbling. . (I agree with you though).


----------



## parbaked (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm fairly open minded but I refuse to buy canned peas...sorry.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 4, 2019)

erickso1 said:


> I put pineapple in my gumbo and peas in my jambalaya. Boil my crawfish in seltzer water since it’s already bubbling. . (I agree with you though).


There’s so much freestyling with gumbo it’s ridiculous. Everyone’s throwing pineapple in their crawfish boils these days too haha


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 4, 2019)

Mama made a mighty file gumbo...

And then some ass hat decided sassafras was carcinogenic?!

Chili is what you care to make of it and people around you like.

Same-same for gumbo.

Peasant food is made out of what peasants can grow/afford.

I am a modern peasant. I will use what I can grow or easily/cheaply obtain, as long as it is tasty. Pride is a VERY expensive vice.


----------



## ian (Apr 4, 2019)

erickso1 said:


> Boil my crawfish in seltzer water since it’s already bubbling. .



This is genius.


----------



## slickmamba (Apr 4, 2019)

Dhoff said:


> I like pineapple on pizza.
> 
> I also like bacon wrapped banana roasted on a pan - so shoot me



My swedish friends told me to be weary of Danes. Now I know they weren't kidding.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 5, 2019)

Coming from a Danish/Norwegian family ( we have cousins in both countries and visit with both) you don't want to know what they say about Swedes!


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 5, 2019)

Everything we say about swedes is true.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## podzap (Apr 5, 2019)

DamageInc said:


> What kind of weirdo sadist puts peas in chili?



LIKE


----------



## podzap (Apr 5, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> Mama made a mighty file gumbo...
> 
> And then some ass hat decided sassafras was carcinogenic?!
> 
> ...



LIKE


----------



## podzap (Apr 5, 2019)

Michi said:


> Same type who puts pineapple on a pizza



LIKE


----------



## Cashn (Apr 7, 2019)

Having lived in Texas for 7 years they are the only people that will tell you what chili should be. To everyone else, it’s what ever you want it to be. As long as it’s savory,beef, and predominately peppers/chili powder I think it can be chili. I will say the northern US version that is sweeter I could never see eye to eye with.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 7, 2019)

Authentic chili isn’t served with Fritos. How on earth can someone eat chili without Fritos?
Checkmate.


----------



## 5698k (Apr 7, 2019)

Chili with Fritos isn’t chili, it’s Frito pie..


----------



## crockerculinary (Apr 7, 2019)

this thread saddens me, in more ways than one.


----------



## parbaked (Apr 7, 2019)

Cashn said:


> As long as it’s savory,beef, and predominately peppers/chili powder I think it can be chili.



Until you add canned peas...


----------



## labor of love (Apr 7, 2019)

If I have to add peas in order to add Fritos it’s a done deal. I’m not really into eating a big bowl of just meat.


----------



## Bert2368 (Apr 7, 2019)

Cashn said:


> Having lived in Texas for 7 years they are the only people that will tell you what chili should be. To everyone else, it’s what ever you want it to be. As long as it’s savory,beef, and predominately peppers/chili powder I think it can be chili. I will say the northern US version that is sweeter I could never see eye to eye with.



But I make chili with venison! Or pork! Or CHICKEN!

I have been served "Navajo green chili" at a diner in AZ, I'm pretty sure there was nothing in this but hot green chilis, beef and water. MAYBE some salt, or the cow might just have got severely dehydrated before slaughter.

I asked to talk to the cook at the diner afterwards. He didn't understand what I was talking about when I mentioned peppers, cumin, oregano, etc. His boss DID understand and disdainfully told me "all that stuff isn't necessary and it's too expensive".

Good thing that diner wasn't in Texas.


----------

